# Critique requested - 3 year old WGSL female



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm trying to learn, and would love to hear what people have to say.

Thanks 










Apologies for the blurriness, hopefully you'll still be able to see what needs to be seen.


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't know anything about show dogs or even what you want to hear. But I will state that you have a beautiful dog. I'm not a fan of the slanted backs but that doesn't take away from how nice your dog looks. She has a very nice shaped head. Blocky and big. 

I would say she looks pretty good.


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you scarmack for the kind words. I like her head too! Anyone who is interested can feel free to judge her structure - SL and WL people alike.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

One word, WOW!, She is Beautiful!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

It's hard to really judge from the angle of the photo.

Good things first: SABLE! Love sable  Very nice, strong head, perhaps bordering on coarse for a bitch. But I'd rather a doggy bitch than a bitchy dog. Nice deep chest, good forechest. Strong pasterns. Beautiful bone nice short hocks. Long hocks are a problem we tend to have in this breed.

For the not so great, I do not care for her topline at all. Her topline, in my opinion is broken and incorrect. I do not like to see such a hunch in the spine. The croup, because of this, is long, but very very steep. I actually like her rear angulation, but because of that pushed forward pelvis, she looks very unbalanced especially in relation to her front, which looks very upright. I would wager she moves from the elbow and lifts in front.

Her neck is very short and makes her look stuffy, caused by the fact that her front looks tied into her neck. Her feet are not bad, but I would like to see better arched toes. Not a cat foot, but definitely thicker and better supported.

She's not my style at all, but I'm sure she's fine for what you want to do with her.


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

Xeph said:


> It's hard to really judge from the angle of the photo.
> 
> Good things first: SABLE! Love sable  Very nice, strong head, perhaps bordering on coarse for a bitch. But I'd rather a doggy bitch than a bitchy dog. Nice deep chest, good forechest. Strong pasterns. Beautiful bone nice short hocks. Long hocks are a problem we tend to have in this breed.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for such an in-depth reply! I really appreciate it  Especially the time you took to elaborate on what you didn't like about her structure - you explained in detail, which is really helpful for a newbie. 

For those interested, this is what was said about her at 12 months (not sure by whom, as she's not mine but a friend's):

"large, very typey expressive grey sable bitch with excellent proportions, 
good top and underline, very good fore and hindquarter angulations, 
steps correct front and rear with good firmness of hocks and elbows, shows very good movement."


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Did you get permission from your friend to have people critique her dog?? Not a huge deal, just structure critiques can be difficult to hear....especially if you didn't ask for it.


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

Indeed, it's not a problem. I'm happy to remove the pic however if this was against board rules?


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, I was wanting to see the picture. I guess I was six minutes too late.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

VanBuren shepherds said:


> Well, I was wanting to see the picture. I guess I was six minutes too late.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not sure what you can't see...pic is still there....

OP, I don't think it's against the rules at all?? But it's always a good idea to get permission when asking someone to possibly negatively critique someone else's dog...however, you'd have to check the rules....no idea if it's actually against them.


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

DaniFani said:


> Not sure what you can't see...pic is still there....
> 
> OP, I don't think it's against the rules at all?? But it's always a good idea to get permission when asking someone to possibly negatively critique someone else's dog...however, you'd have to check the rules....no idea if it's actually against them.


I checked the rules before posting, and I didn't come across anything that seemed to suggest it was against board rules, however I was open to the possibility that I may have missed something. And agreed, I certainly wouldn't want anyone posting pic's of my dog without my permission, hence I wouldn't do the same to someone else  Either way, I was able to get a critique from someone very knowledgeable and am happy with her response, so I'll just leave it as it is. Thanks again Xeph


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

DaniFani said:


> Not sure what you can't see...pic is still there....
> 
> OP, I don't think it's against the rules at all?? But it's always a good idea to get permission when asking someone to possibly negatively critique someone else's dog...however, you'd have to check the rules....no idea if it's actually against them.


On my phone it says the image has been deleted.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi VanBuren! Sorry that you missed out, I can PM the pic to you if you're still interested


----------

